# Italian questions



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

East side Mario's just opened a franchise here in Kamloops. It touts itself as an american italian eatery. I went there last week when they first opened, but didn't really take the time to read the menu, anyway I was there again tonight for dinner and was looking things over and on they create your own pasta menu, the sauce selections set my mind in gear. I didn't ask our server about them because i didn't order pasta, and also I wanted a more informed answer. I may spell them wrong, but the effort is there. Could someone please tell what Napolina or Napolatina sauce ( my best guess is something from the Naples region) is, as well as Arrabbiatta sauce.
Also some of the signage is in italian, so I'm also wondering what
pizza di oggio means in english, I'm guessing pizza of the day. 
Thanks.


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

*Sauce Napolitana:*tomatos, garlic, basil and olive oil.

*Sauce Arrabiata:* tomatos, garlic, olive oil, red hot chillies.


----------



## pongi (Jan 11, 2002)

Ditto 

As for "pizza di oggio", it makes no sense in Italian, but "pizza di oggi" does mean "pizza of the day" 

Pongi


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

That'a probably what it said on that sign, I guess i just made a spelling error. Now as long as I didn't write something that is offensive in another language  .
Thank you also for explaining the sauces to me.


----------



## chefboy2160 (Oct 13, 2001)

I love the Arrabiata sauce . My first wife was Italian and I think my mother in-law made this sauce with some anchovie paste also . Topped with some fresh grated parm and fresh basil . YUM..........


----------

